# Toro S620 carb



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

So I started and ran my Toro S620 last week with some new gas, it ran ok but after I shut it down it wouldn't start again and gas began pooling underneath. I pulled the cover off and noticed fuel was basically flowing through the carb without stopping and out the air intake. I decided to order up a rebuild kit, disassemble and give it a soak in a bucket of cleaner and I'm thinking that ought to resolve that.


This doesn't seem to have an air cleaner. There's a metal bracket around the intake valve, I'm thinking there should be a piece of foam that fits in there. I have the shop manual, but it's not much help with the carb and is very general.


Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Snowblowers almost never have air filters. Almost no dirt in the air in winter, and a filter you don't have can't freeze and stop the engine. It's normal . . .


----------



## infiniti30 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sounds like float bowl is getting stuck in the down position.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, no air filter on most snowblowers, and yes, the carb needle isn't seating properly or the float is stuck (partially) open. Let us know if the cleaning and kit works.


----------



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

Seems like this one has no float and it's a diaphragm with two needle valves. I soaked it overnight in a Gunk jug, gonna pop it back in tonight.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Wallace. Chances are this carb has never been rebuilt and is in need of, at the very least, a diaphragm kit with needle and seat. Here are links to some ebay kits, China shipment is the cheapest over USA shipment which is probably China made anyway. 


There are two types of these carbs and you can identify yours by looking for an "F" stamped on the carb flange. The "F" version requires a different assembly procedure but same kit.


Toro S200 carb kits on ebay-


https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=toro+s200+carb&_sacat=0&rt=nc　




S200 carb repair video's- ( By our favorite small engine mechanic, donyboy73) & Taryl.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

There are prior posts on this forum on this topic. you could either do a site search or Google "toro s260 snowblower'. Either way you should find more information.


----------



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for those videos, Grunt. That's the rebuild kit I bought, I put it all back together today, but the gasket between carb and engine block was damaged so I'll need to make a new one (none in the kit). As you guessed, the diaphragm was petrified. Will get back to it next weekend!


----------



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

Rebuilt and running great! Just in time for the snow coming in a couple days...


----------

